# Buying wood advice



## SMALMALEKI (4 Feb 2019)

Hi everybody 
I have a small single garage for my woodworking. So far I have been buying my wood supply based on my cutting list. It is fine unless you want to do some small project in the middle. I was thinking of getting some stock of wood as base and then topping up as needed. 
Do you think it is a good idea?? What thickness shall I get my stock cut to? 
Is there any proportion to keep in mind between different thickness quantity? 

Thank you for your thoughts


----------



## marcros (4 Feb 2019)

typically what do you make?

it could get expensive to have stock on the off chance, but there is also some sense in picking a single timber to have around.


----------



## MikeG. (4 Feb 2019)

Unless you have really unusual projects, you are likely to use ex inch for most of your stuff, with a bit of ex 1-1/2 inches, and some 3/4 and half inch chucked in. Personally, though, I wouldn't take your approach. I would simply over-order (by say 50%) for each project you have in the next months and years........and I would also stick to just 2 or 3 species at most. But before you do any of that, get some decent accessible racks sorted out, and organise an offcut bin. If you've got the stuff and can't get to it, or if you've got the stuff but can't even see it, then you may as well not have it at all.


----------



## SMALMALEKI (5 Feb 2019)

I was thinking of buying two or maximum three species of wood at most. For example I want to build a small cabinet for my tools. I calculated to need only 2 ft3. 
I don't think the merchants will be very happy to sell the little amount such as this. 
I was thinking in line of having some hard wood and some softwood as well as some sheets ready in the garage. 
I will perhaps get some 5/8" and some 1.25 " for small projects.


----------



## John15 (5 Feb 2019)

I would give timber merchants nearest to you a ring to ask if they will sell you a small quantity. I have only dealt with Tyler's near Hungerford and Good Timber near Birmingham and both have sold me just a few boards at a time without any grumbling, and I usually find there is a board or two left over and so provided you stick to say two species you soon have enough left-overs for the next project.

John


----------

